# Pigeon in Lancaster, Pennsylvania needs home



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Is there anyone in Lancaster, Pennsylvania or surrounding area that would be willing to adopt, I think it's a fancy pigeon. H/she is banded with a NPA band. Please let me know if anyone would to give this little one a home. You can pm me and I can give you the persons info to get in contact with them.


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

any pics of this pigeon..i love the fancys


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

I don't have any pictures of this little one, the sender didn't send me any.


----------

